# Lmo and job offer



## smurf08 (Jul 19, 2012)

Hi there,
My hubby got offered a job with a company in Lloydminster which has a LMO. Does anyone know the next process? Do we need to do anything? The company said they are speaking to the Saskatchewan government to get us through on a fast track! :confused2: Does anyone know how long all this will take?! Thought we would have to apply for a work permit etc etc
Any info would be much appreciated.

TIA
Ursh x


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

smurf08 said:


> Hi there,
> My hubby got offered a job with a company in Lloydminster which has a LMO. Does anyone know the next process? Do we need to do anything? The company said they are speaking to the Saskatchewan government to get us through on a fast track! :confused2: Does anyone know how long all this will take?! Thought we would have to apply for a work permit etc etc
> Any info would be much appreciated.
> 
> ...


With the LMO and the job offer you may enter Canada and receive your TWP at Point of Entry. It normally takes 12-14 weeks but if you can be fast-tacked, who knows how much earlier.


----------



## mayolady (Oct 24, 2012)

My hubby applied for a job on a wed , offered positin on the fri and was on a plane the following sat with a copy of his LMO and police clearance certificate. Wherever your hubby first touchs down in canada he goes through immigration and shows his LMO and they will draw up a work permit for duration of time that is mentioned on his LMO, this costs 150 canadian dollars. Thats it then ...simple as that  . You and any of your children will be covered under your hubby LMO (you can get an open work permit as far as i have researched) and will be entitled to schooling (you will need to check if your children need study permits...but again i think it all covered under LMO) and medicare too. SO thats been our experience so far, its all a learning curve. Best of luck with your move.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

mayolady said:


> My hubby applied for a job on a wed , offered positin on the fri and was on a plane the following sat with a copy of his LMO and police clearance certificate. Wherever your hubby first touchs down in canada he goes through immigration and shows his LMO and they will draw up a work permit for duration of time that is mentioned on his LMO, this costs 150 canadian dollars. Thats it then ...simple as that  . You and any of your children will be covered under your hubby LMO (you can get an open work permit as far as i have researched) and will be entitled to schooling (you will need to check if your children need study permits...but again i think it all covered under LMO) and medicare too. SO thats been our experience so far, its all a learning curve. Best of luck with your move.


Canada does not have Medicare, that's the US. Canada has various provincial health care programs, some with costs associated to them (eg. BC) done with a startup wait of 3 months (eg. Ontario).


----------



## mayolady (Oct 24, 2012)

Liam(at)Large said:


> Canada does not have Medicare, that's the US. Canada has various provincial health care programs, some with costs associated to them (eg. BC) done with a startup wait of 3 months (eg. Ontario).


Ok used wrong word, as i said this is all very new and happening very fast, its called a healthcard right? so once my hubby has entered canada with his LMO is applied for this and will be covered for a range of medical services then his job will offer further medical and dental benefits after 6 months service to their company.


----------



## kenm73 (Nov 3, 2012)

Hello,

Am I correct in assuming that you can enter Canada with your LMO and your police clearance and organise your work permit at point of entry. I am currently waiting on my LMO for a job in Newfoundland and we are all moving out hopefully just after Christmas. 
I am hoping that once I receive my LMO that I will not have to wait another period of time to receive the work permit from London. My wife is hoping to work also can that all be organised at the point of entry. Any help would be great, thanks


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

kenm73 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Am I correct in assuming that you can enter Canada with your LMO and your police clearance and organise your work permit at point of entry. I am currently waiting on my LMO for a job in Newfoundland and we are all moving out hopefully just after Christmas.
> I am hoping that once I receive my LMO that I will not have to wait another period of time to receive the work permit from London. My wife is hoping to work also can that all be organised at the point of entry. Any help would be great, thanks


Yes, everything can be organized at POE (as long as everything is in order). Some people like assurances that everything in place before they arrive and find out something is wrong.


----------



## kenm73 (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks a million Liam.


----------



## MCLO101521 (Nov 4, 2012)

My husband was offered a position at a company in Alberta. We are still waiting for the LMO. My question is if it is normal to wait this long and if we can in fact go over just with that and the police clearance certificate or preferably apply for the work permits here in SA. I am scared we go and they send us back if we don' t have the permits. I would really appreciate some feedback. Can't wait for the day we get the LMO


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You can come on a vacation basis but you cannot work until the LMO and Offer of Employment is processed at a POE. If you're here on vacation and get the necessary documents you can do what's known as flagpoling. IOW go to the US Border, have the US refuse you, then re-enter Canada with your documents and obtain landed status.
You ask why so long but don'e indicate how long it's been. The present timing for LMOs is 12-14 weeks.


----------



## MCLO101521 (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks Auld for your reply.
The company didn't exactly tell us when they applied for the LMO but I suspect it could have happened at the end of July this year. I spoke to the company at the end of September and they said it should be ready by end of October. So that would make it today in the 12 week timeframe. At this stage my husband is worried that it isn't going to realise but I try to keep him positive!


----------



## jeesica2005 (Oct 8, 2011)

hi
can you tell me how your process is going, we just got a job offer yesterday, our consultant is dealing with the next step, i'd just like to know how quickly it will all happen
thanks so much
Jess


----------



## kenm73 (Nov 3, 2012)

smurf08 said:


> Hi there,
> My hubby got offered a job with a company in Lloydminster which has a LMO. Does anyone know the next process? Do we need to do anything? The company said they are speaking to the Saskatchewan government to get us through on a fast track! :confused2: Does anyone know how long all this will take?! Thought we would have to apply for a work permit etc etc
> Any info would be much appreciated.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I'm a relative newcomer to the site and indeed the works of Canadian immigration. I can only speak from experience and from what other people have told me. Apparently once you have the LMO, along with a police clearance certificate and your letter of offer you should be able to turn up and immigration at point of entry and obtain your temporary work permit there and then. But please confirm that elsewhere. Hope that helps somewhat.


----------



## telehawk (Nov 14, 2012)

mayolady said:


> Ok used wrong word, as i said this is all very new and happening very fast, its called a healthcard right? *so once my hubby has entered canada with his LMO is applied for this and will be covered for a range of medical services* then his job will offer further medical and dental benefits after 6 months service to their company.


Are you sure about this? I thought the healthcard was for Landed Immigrants, permananet residents and citizens only. I assume the work permit would be similar to a study permit and when I was there on my study permit, I had to get my independent insurance.:confused2:


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

telehawk said:


> Are you sure about this? I thought the healthcard was for Landed Immigrants, permananet residents and citizens only. I assume the work permit would be similar to a study permit and when I was there on my study permit, I had to get my independent insurance.:confused2:


People on a TWP are accorded same health care as citizens and permanent residents.


----------



## telehawk (Nov 14, 2012)

Auld Yin said:


> People on a TWP are accorded same health care as citizens and permanent residents.


Are you serious?!:loco:

That is great news. I am waiting on my LMO and in planning/budgeting the expected salary I had included health insurance. Thats a couple hundred bucks a month back in my pocket. Yay!!!:clap2:


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> If you're here on vacation and get the necessary documents you can do what's known as flagpoling. IOW go to the US Border, have the US refuse you, then re-enter Canada with your documents and obtain landed status.


Out of interest, what do you mean have the US refuse you? Surely it would be better just to go the US for a day trip and not have a black mark against your details because you were refused entry?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

There is no black mark against you. This is how the flagpoling is done. If you go as a visiter you need to get the ESTA and pay a fee.


----------



## mayolady (Oct 24, 2012)

telehawk said:


> Are you sure about this? I thought the healthcard was for Landed Immigrants, permananet residents and citizens only. I assume the work permit would be similar to a study permit and when I was there on my study permit, I had to get my independent insurance.:confused2:


His employers told him that he is covered , we werent convince either but he is there now and applied for the card week after he arrived and must ask him on update , think it takes a few weeks to be sent to you, but his employers gave us the list of all things covered in an email ... here is an webpage that might benefit you with info Saskatchewan Immigration - Saskatchewan Health Services Card and Health Coverage according to this its seems some people on work permits are eligible ...


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> There is no black mark against you. This is how the flagpoling is done. If you go as a visiter you need to get the ESTA and pay a fee.


I thought ESTA was not applicable if you go to a land border crossing, only if you fly/ship in?

https://esta.cbp.dhs.gov/esta/WebHelp/ESTA_Screen-Level_Online_Help_1.htm#ta2


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

JimJams said:


> I thought ESTA was not applicable if you go to a land border crossing, only if you fly/ship in?
> 
> https://esta.cbp.dhs.gov/esta/WebHelp/ESTA_Screen-Level_Online_Help_1.htm#ta2


Yes, I believe you're correct and my apologies. But if you're attempting to gain some type of landed status I believe you need to have the USA refuse you entry. The USA will give you a document stating you were refused admission which you need to take back across the border and give it to the Canadian Border Service Officer.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> Yes, I believe you're correct and my apologies. But if you're attempting to gain some type of landed status I believe you need to have the USA refuse you entry. The USA will give you a document stating you were refused admission which you need to take back across the border and give it to the Canadian Border Service Officer.


Seems like a very strange system, where you would have to force the border officer to refuse you entry - the opposite of what you would normally want to do.

I may have to do something myself in a few months if I decide to stay in Canada, currently here on an IEC visa and if I want to stay here past May next year will have to go through a formal process. My fear here is that by forcing the US to refuse you entry, you are setting yourself up for trouble further down the line if you decide to go back for a visit and they ask "Have you ever been refused entry to the US".


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You just tell them "Yes, for flag poling only". It'll be logged into their system an consequently will understand and let you in. Many thousands do this every year.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Ahhh ok, makes perfect sense. Thanks.


----------



## MCLO101521 (Nov 4, 2012)

Almost 6 months later and we received notification today the LMO has been approved! Canada here we come . To all who are still waiting - keep the faith!


----------



## smurf08 (Jul 19, 2012)

Nice 1 ;-) We have received ours aswell, though we are waiting on the AIT paperwork but we r getting that emailed today  Booking flights for 2nd week in Jan!! So looking fwd to it!


----------



## garethdavies (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi,
I'm also waiting for my LMO for a job in Torono. Are we sure that you can get the work permit on port of entry? I'm working with a company called global visas and they're saying we need to wait and apply at the embassy in Pretoria.


----------



## kenm73 (Nov 3, 2012)

garethdavies said:


> Hi,
> I'm also waiting for my LMO for a job in Torono. Are we sure that you can get the work permit on port of entry? I'm working with a company called global visas and they're saying we need to wait and apply at the embassy in Pretoria.


Hello,
I can only tell you what I have been told on this site and that is if all your other documentation is in order (police certificate, letter of offer) you can get your TWP at point of entry. I certainly hope that this is the case because I received my LMO before Christmas and I am due to start work in Canada by February so I'm going to find out at the end of the month.


----------



## smurf08 (Jul 19, 2012)

kenm73 said:


> Hello,
> I can only tell you what I have been told on this site and that is if all your other documentation is in order (police certificate, letter of offer) you can get your TWP at point of entry. I certainly hope that this is the case because I received my LMO before Christmas and I am due to start work in Canada by February so I'm going to find out at the end of the month.


Where does it say Police certificate? Hope we don't need that as we just have the LMO, job offer and work experience letter!! We are flying on the 12th Jan


----------



## kenm73 (Nov 3, 2012)

smurf08 said:


> Where does it say Police certificate? Hope we don't need that as we just have the LMO, job offer and work experience letter!! We are flying on the 12th Jan


Please check it with some of the more experienced members on the site I had a look again at the CIC site and it does not mention the police certificate. See the link below

Prepare for arrival – Work in Canada

But it should not take more than 5 days and if you have it all the better. But again consult some of the other site members. Sorry if I caused any distress.


----------



## smurf08 (Jul 19, 2012)

kenm73 said:


> Please check it with some of the more experienced members on the site I had a look again at the CIC site and it does not mention the police certificate. See the link below
> 
> Prepare for arrival – Work in Canada
> 
> But it should not take more than 5 days and if you have it all the better. But again consult some of the other site members. Sorry if I caused any distress.


I think i'm just gonna get them done just to be on the safe side! I'm just freaking about everything at the moment :lol:


----------



## kenm73 (Nov 3, 2012)

likewise. good luck with it


----------



## garethdavies (Jan 3, 2013)

yeah i just got my police clearances because global visa said i should. though im from South Africa so we may have slightly different requirements.

Lets hope we all get in ok!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

smurf08 said:


> Where does it say Police certificate? Hope we don't need that as we just have the LMO, job offer and work experience letter!! We are flying on the 12th Jan


Here is what the CIC website says, it's somewhat non definitive. Appears to be at the IO's discretion. You will probably be okay without one.

Police certificates


----------

